

If you still trust Tor to keep you safe, you’re out of your damn mind - potinpt
http://pando.com/2014/12/26/if-you-still-trust-tor-to-keep-you-safe-youre-out-of-your-damn-mind/

======
paulhauggis
I stopped trusting Tor ages ago.

------
comboy
FUD

